# New hvac installer starting new job tomorrow



## martelh1984 (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi guys
I just wanted to get a little information on what to expect being a hvac installer and being farely new at because I start my new job tomorrow. Is it hard to become a tech once you havd the Installation experience of how does this go exactly. 

Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## seabeeken123 (Oct 2, 2016)

martelh1984 said:


> Hi guys
> I just wanted to get a little information on what to expect being a hvac installer and being farely new at because I start my new job tomorrow. Is it hard to become a tech once you havd the Installation experience of how does this go exactly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G360T1 using Tapatalk




My opinion?
Being an installer and then becoming a service tech is not even on the same planet. Trying to learn service work on the job without learning the basic fundamentals in a classroom is both dangerous and futile. Without formal training and time learning from a seasoned pro, You'll spend hours trying to diagnose a simple problem and get nowhere. You shouldn't be using customers equipment for on the job training 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

